# radiator fans always on.



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

just wondering, my radiator fans for some reason are always on no matter what, Its freezing down here and they come on even on the first start of the day and dont go off until i turn the car off. Even with all accesories off I.e defroster & heater off they still are on all the time. Is there like a relay switch or sensor that i need to replace. btw its a 91 gxe.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

A defective or unplugged temp sensor can cause the fans to run continually. Also corrosion in the connection can cause it.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

hmmm, i just changed the temp sensor and temp sender and thermostat like 2 weeks ago. maybe i got a defective sensor, lol.


----------

